# California January-February - anywhere warm?



## donnaval (Jun 14, 2010)

We've never been to California, ever!  We were thinking of making a trip out there in late January, early February--being totally unfamiliar with the climate variations, is there anywhere that is somewhat warm at that time of year?  We're not looking for South Fla or Mexico warm, just not bitter cold.  Upper 50s-60s would seem balmy to us at that time of year.  We have a couple of decent traders and see exchanges for Welk Resorts and Grand Pacific resorts among others.  We don't golf.  We enjoy walking, checking out historic areas, don't mind long drives to explore unfamiliar areas,  love to cook in the unit and like access to fresh fruits and veggies.  Any suggestions?


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 14, 2010)

donnaval said:


> We've never been to California, ever!  We were thinking of making a trip out there in late January, early February--being totally unfamiliar with the climate variations, is there anywhere that is somewhat warm at that time of year?  We're not looking for South Fla or Mexico warm, just not bitter cold.  Upper 50s-60s would seem balmy to us at that time of year.  We have a couple of decent traders and see exchanges for Welk Resorts and Grand Pacific resorts among others.  We don't golf.  We enjoy walking, checking out historic areas, don't mind long drives to explore unfamiliar areas,  love to cook in the unit and like access to fresh fruits and veggies.  Any suggestions?



The Coast stays pretty consistent.  You will see 50's and 60's at the Coast in Southern California and you will hit 70 at times (I have seen 80 in February, but not very often).  In Northern California, it is a lot colder...so stick to the South.  Rain is hit or miss in So Cal.  You could have a week of rain every day, or a month of nothing.  No way to predict that part.

Now, Escondido is inland.  The highs will be about the same, but it will get colder at night or on cloudy days.  Nothing that will freeze water.  Expect 40's-60's.  

It is so hard to predict.  I remember walking around in Shorts on 80 degree days in January several years ago, and I remember freezing my buns off (to me, 45 degrees is freezing) a few years as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2010)

Palm Springs is fairly warm in the winter with Avg. highs around 70 - http://www.wunderground.com/NORMS/D...Palm_Springs&StateCode=CA&Units=none&IATA=TRM

Escondido (Welk) is inland and the Avg. high is around 68 - http://www.wunderground.com/NORMS/D...me=Escondido&StateCode=CA&Units=none&IATA=SAN 

Carlsbad, (Grand Pacific Palisades) and other locations right on the ocean will be cooler, with Avg. highs in the low 60's -  http://www.wunderground.com/NORMS/D...bad&Units=none&IATA=SAN&normals=on&records=on


----------



## BevL (Jun 14, 2010)

Palm Springs is definitely your best bet.  Maybe plan an overnight trip or a few days on one end or the other to see the sights in and around LA/Anaheim or San Diego.


----------



## swift (Jun 14, 2010)

I wouldn't completely rule out Northern California. If you enjoy historical vacations you might also enjoy staying at Worldmark Angels Camp. https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ac/  The weather around then can be as high as 63 or as low as 54. Still a lot warmer than the climate that you are coming from. Even in the Tahoe area we are not getting our good ski time until after Presidents Day. Angels Camp is in the gold country area you can tour the Caverns, http://www.caverntours.com/FAQ_BestTimes.htm, the gold mines, http://www.caverntours.com/Gold_Cliff.html or go to the museums.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 14, 2010)

I live about 25 minutes drive from Lawrence Welk Village and about an hour from Palm Springs. Palm Springs is definitely your best bet for weather. Palm Springs is typically warmer and less precipitation than anywhere in the continental US except for Florida. Average high in January is 70 and 75 in February. The averages are 68 and 69 for Lawrence Welk Village which is inland. The inland temperatures are warmer in the day and cooler at night than the coast. At that time of the year, you have a better chance of having clear sunny days in the Palm Springs area as it is has much less precipitation. However, you can get beautiful weather anywhere in Southern California in January and February or it can be cool and rainy. It is just the luck of the draw depending on the week you are here. Palm Springs is more predictable.

We visit Palm Springs frequently for 3 day getaways. There is lots to do, great restaurants, entertainment, casinos, golf, etc. The prime tourist time in the area is mid-February - April. There are tons of timeshares in the area.

The Palm Springs area consists of several cities, such as Palm Springs, Palm Desert, Rancho Mirage, etc. that all run into each other. Below is a link about the area that should be of some help to you.

http://greaterpalmsprings.com/about_palm_springs.php


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2010)

We go to Tahoe every Feb. and often for NY Eve, and Tahoe is pretty cold in Jan./Feb.  The avg. low is about 18º and the avg. high is about 40º.  

There is almost always some snow by then.  When the snow comes late, it because of lack of precipitation, not because it's not cold enough.  Click here for seasonal averages.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 14, 2010)

swift said:


> I wouldn't completely rule out Northern California. If you enjoy historical vacations you might also enjoy staying at Worldmark Angels Camp. https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ac/  The weather around then can be as high as 63 or as low as 54. Still a lot warmer than the climate that you are coming from. Even in the Tahoe area we are not getting our good ski time until after Presidents Day. Angels Camp is in the gold country area you can tour the Caverns, http://www.caverntours.com/FAQ_BestTimes.htm, the gold mines, http://www.caverntours.com/Gold_Cliff.html or go to the museums.



Even though I like those areas, they definitely do not suit the OP's desire for warm weather. I lived in Northern California for many years and I like it but choose to live here because of the warmer/drier winter weather. The average high at Angels Camp in January/ February is in the 50's and it gets 5 times more precipitation. I have spent a lot of time visiting the Gold Country and it is one of my favorite areas to visit but definitely not in the winter. I have also spent a lot of time at Lake Tahoe but that is definitely a July/August area for me. I have seen snow there in June.

Weather for Angels Camp:

http://weather.yahoo.com/climo/USCA0029_f.html;_ylt=Au7wUBOB39fYO.k7ZCwLgDSLYDIB?woeid=2354743


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 14, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Even though I like those areas, they definitely do not suit the OP's desire for warm weather. I lived in Northern California for many years and I like it but choose to live here because of the warmer/drier winter weather. The average high at Angels Camp in January/ February is in the 50's and it gets 5 times more precipitation. I have spent a lot of time visiting the Gold Country and it is one of my favorite areas to visit but definitely not in the winter. I have also spent a lot of time at Lake Tahoe but that is definitely a July/August area for me. I have seen snow there in June.
> 
> Weather for Angels Camp:
> 
> http://weather.yahoo.com/climo/USCA0029_f.html;_ylt=Au7wUBOB39fYO.k7ZCwLgDSLYDIB?woeid=2354743



I agree with John and Denise on this one.  I grew up in Northern California, spent a lot of time in Tahoe and my parents still live in Walnut Creek.  January/February are rarely warm.  Sure, it happens, but you should not bank on flukes.

Palm Springs/Palm Desert was not on your original list so I did not say anything, but that would be a great choice.  There are tons of Timeshares there although January-March is the one time of year that Demand exceeds Supply.  Everyone wants to be there during those months and they cannot GIVE away the weeks during the rest of the year (although locals like John and I love to take advantage of the bargains during the rest of the year to go over there).  The food is just as good and all Hotels have Pools and A/C/s.


----------



## swift (Jun 14, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Even though I like those areas, they definitely do not suit the OP's desire for warm weather. I lived in Northern California for many years and I like it but choose to live here because of the warmer/drier winter weather. The average high at Angels Camp in January/ February is in the 50's and it gets 5 times more precipitation. I have spent a lot of time visiting the Gold Country and it is one of my favorite areas to visit but definitely not in the winter. I have also spent a lot of time at Lake Tahoe but that is definitely a July/August area for me. I have seen snow there in June.
> 
> Weather for Angels Camp:
> 
> http://weather.yahoo.com/climo/USCA0029_f.html;_ylt=Au7wUBOB39fYO.k7ZCwLgDSLYDIB?woeid=2354743



No biggie - I was just thinking that California is much more than Palm Springs (which personally I find boring) and the OP stated they liked historical stops as do I.I live in Northern California currently and have lived here my entire life.  I was using this years weather as an indicator http://www.accuweather.com/us/ca/angels-camp/95222/forecast-month.asp?mnyr=2-01-2010 . I also know that Tahoe can be quite cold at that time of year and wasn't suggesting there only that I have been up there several times for Christmas and the snow level was not as good as when we have gone up around Presidents Day.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2010)

Theresa - the lack of snow in Tahoe in Dec. is not due to warm weather - it's due to lack of precipitation.  The only time Tahoe gets very warm is July and August - they frequently get snow in June.


----------



## swift (Jun 14, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Theresa - the lack of snow in Dec. is not due to warm weather - it's due to lack of precipitation.  The only time Tahoe gets very warm is July and August.



Yes, I am aware of that. Scratch that I mentioned Tahoe.


I was also going by the OP's statement here 


donnaval said:


> We're not looking for South Fla or Mexico warm, just not bitter cold.  Upper 50s-60s would seem balmy to us at that time of year.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 14, 2010)

It is somewhat hard to reconcille telling the OP a nice warm place, and also a Historic place.  If they are looking for fun stuff to see/do, then San Diego is a better choice.  It is NOT as warm as Palm Springs, but from San Diego, you can get just about anywhere quickly.

Los Angeles doesn't have any Timeshares.  Orange County has a few, but since they are close to the Ocean, the bitter Ocean breeze coming from the Pacific makes it not that pleasant if you are looking for warm.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 14, 2010)

"the bitter Ocean breeze coming from the Pacific makes it not that pleasant if you are looking for warm"

That bitter Ocean breeze to one person is a nice warm breeze to those of us from colder climates.  I like both the South and Central CA coasts in January.  The temps have ranged from 60's to 80's depending on the year but that is perfect for an escape from cold and damp Seattle.  Check anything from Big Sur south; Santa Barbara to San Diego especially.  I've stayed at the Newport Coast Villas the last 2 years and found it to be an easy trade in Jan when everybody else thinks it's too cold.  

sue


----------



## eal (Jun 15, 2010)

We have been "snowbirding" in southern California for a few Jan/Febs now, and the weather for the most part has been great.  In 2011 we are going to Palm Springs for a week, then Carlsbad, then Oxnard, then Capistrano, then Lawrence Welk in Escondido for two weeks.  We expect to have lots of interesting things to do and see during the trip.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know what the bitter ocean breeze he is referring to. I certainly have never witnessed it in Southern California and I have lived here for many years and I am a warm weather person. My concern with the coast vs Palm Springs is the chance of rain. January, February, and March are the wettest months of the year. It is not that it rains that much but it is iffy in that it can. Palm Springs on the other hand is not only warmer but much less likely to have rain. The Central Coast is cooler and wetter than the Southern Coast. It changes when you go past the point north of Santa Barbara.

The reality is that the weather in San Diego will more than likely be nice in the upper 60's. Palm Springs is more likely to be nice and a few degrees warmer. San Diego is an awesome city. We lived there for many years and now frequently play tourist for 2 or 3 days. We live approximately half way between San Diego and Palm Springs. I have seen 80 and even 90 degree weather in the coastal areas in January/February though it is not usual.


----------



## donnaval (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the helpful responses!  It is very much appreciated.


----------

